# Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept



## plech26 (8. Aug. 2008)

Da dies mein erster Beitrag ist möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen: seit 38 Jahren höre ich auf den Namen Michael und wohne in der Nähe von Alzey.
Nun habe ich mir einen ca 90qm grossen Teich gebaut mit geschätzten 60 Kubik. Gefiltert wird über einen leider unterdimensionierten Filtergraben (ca 4Kubik) mit anschließendem Standartfilter von Naturagart. Desweiteren läuft noch ein Bachlauf 4 Meter lang mit anschließendem ca 1,5 Meter hohen und 50cm breiten Wasserfall 24 Stunden am Tag. Gespeist wird dieser von einer Aquamax 6000 und Filtoclear 6000. Gefüllt hatte ich vor gut 4 Wochen und leider ist bis heute das Wasser grün (Schwebealgen ohne Ende) jetzt nun meine Fragen an die Experten, ich selbst hab leider nicht viel Ahnung vom Teichbau: sollte ich gleich zu einem UVC von TMC greifen oder lieber noch abwarten und vor allen Dingen geht mein Filterkonzept auf? Pflanzen sind noch am anwachsen würde mal sagen so ca 50 Stück. Hab mir das Filtergrabensortiment von NG bestellt. Und noch jede Menge Pflanzen die ich bei meinen Spaziergängen "gefunden" habe. Ach ja ist ein halber cm Wasserverlust pro Tag normal ? Hab noch einen Ufergraben und der ist immer nass. Und was Passiert denn mit den vielen Unterwasserpflanzen im Filtergraben, wenn das Wasser bedingt durch die Schwebealgen kein Licht durchlässt (sichtweite keine 10 cm)?
So, ich glaub das langt fürs erste.
Über Anregungen und Kritik würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruss an alle 
Michael


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael


Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Nun ja, dein Teich ist mit 4 Wochen noch recht Jung, da sind Algenblüten völlig normal. 
Zeig und doch mal ein paar Bilder deiner Teichanlage, wir sind hier ja überhaupt nicht neugierig. 

Das einzige was du momentan effektiv tun kannst ist einmal weitere Pflanzen einsetzen wenn möglich, da diese als Nährstoffkonkurrent dienen und möglichst neuen Nährstoffeintrag vermeiden. Das heißt sämtlichen Dreck wie Laub und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernen soweit wie es möglich ist etc..
Und das andere ist, sehr viel Geduld haben.

Dein Teich und die Pflanzen müssen erstmal richtig einfahren bzw. einwachsen.
Man sagt immer, dass ein Teich erst nach einigen Jahren ohne gravierender Veränderungen richtig Funktioniert also ein Gleichgewicht herrscht.
Es werden immer mal Phasen kommen wo die Algen an der Macht sind. 
Aber die gehen auch wieder.

Also einfach Geduld haben und warten.
Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld, hol dafür lieber noch ein paar Nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen. 
Ist auch billiger und effektiver.


----------



## sternhausen (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael
Du schreibst du hast gerade erst mal vor 4 Wochen deinen Teich mit Wasser gefüllt.
Lehne dich zurück und entspann dich !!!!
Du brauchst Geduld, du kannst doch nicht annehmen das nach 4 Wochen die Filtergabenpflanzen ihr volle Wirkung entfaltet haben.
Die sind doch erst mal mit sich selbst beschäftigt, die müssen Wurzeln bilden und Kräfte sammeln um selbst mal richtig anzwachsen, damit sie dann später ihre Aufgabe im Filtergraben übernehmen könnnen.
Das Wasser selbst muß auch erst mal sein Gleichgewicht finden, da geht nichts von heute auf morgen.
Der Ufergraben (vorausgesetzt der ist richtig gebaut) muß immer feucht sein, der soll ja schließlich seine Feuchtigkeit aus dem Teich ziehen.
Und dein Wasserverlust von einem halben cm pro Tag ist sicherlich mehr als normal.
Bachlauf, Wasserfall usw sind einfach Verdunstungsbeschleuniger, da ist ein halber cm nicht wirklich viel.
Übe dich in Geduld und du wirst Erfolg haben, um so mehr du da reinpfuscht, umso länger dauert das Ganze.
Grüße sternhausen


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael, 

Willkommen im Forum ! 

Meine Vorredner sagten es ja bereits, was im Moment fehlt ist nur Geduld, die Du aufbringen musst. 

Wohl gemerkt... DU ! ... nicht Wir  ,.... hoffentlich müssen wir nicht so lange auf Bilder vom Teich warten 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## günter-w (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael, auch von mir ein herzlich willkommen im Forum. Zu deinen Problemen ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Was mir noch einfällt welches Füllwasser hast du verwendet. wenn es sehr kalk oder phosphat haltig ist oder sogar beides wird sich das Thema Algen unter Umständen noch verstärken, hier könnte man dann mit einer Impfung den Start unterstützen. Da du ja nicht allzuweit von mir weg wohnst darfst gerne auch bei mir mal vorbeischauen und wir könnten noch etwas fachsimpeln.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael,

erst einmal :willkommen auch von uns an einen "Nachbarn", denn wir sind auch aus der Nähe von Alzey. Viel Spass hier in Forum ....

Es klingt nach einem schönen Projekt, dass Du da beschreibst. Und wie schon von den anderen erwähnt, ist die "Algenflut" in einem neu angelegten Teich nicht beunruhigend. Allerdings kommen uns in einem so grossem Teich wie dem Deinen 50 Pflanzen als viel zu wenig vor. Es wäre bestimmt ratsam, einmal zu prüfen, ob Du noch die ein oder andere Pflanze einsetzt.

Hast Du eigentlich die Wasserwerte einmal gemessen, um so etwas mehr Gewissheit über die Qualität Deines Teichwasser zu erlangen?

Und wie bereits auch schon erwähnt, stell doch ruhig mal ein paar Bilder von Deinem Teichprojekt ein - denn wir sind ja alle hier gar nicht neugierig


----------



## Axel Benzmann (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hallo Michael,

ich bin noch viel zu "jungfreulich" in Sachen Schwimteich um dir wirkliche Erfahrungen zu übermitteln. Unseren Teich gibt es erst seit Oktober 2007. Deshalb sieh es nur als weiteren Tip!
Dein Füllwasser kommt bestimmt aus der Wand oder vom eigenen Brunnen. Also nahezu "0" Leben. Mach eine Fahrradtour zum nächsten natürlichen See und hol dir einen Kanister (5-10 Liter) Wasser. Du wirst sehen, dadurch kommt richtig Leben in die Bude.
Andere Themen haben meine "Vorschreiber" ja bereits benannt.

Gruß Axel


----------



## plech26 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von meinem Konzept*

Hi,
erst mal vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten, konnte leider jetzt erst Antworten da ich am Wochenende meine Teicheinweihungsparty hatte. Die war anstrengender wie der komplette Bau. Das Füllwasser ist Leitungswasser habe nach 3 Wochen mal Nitrit, Nitrat und Ph gemessen. Die Werte waren ok.
Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen. 
Bis dahin Gruss an alle


----------

